# 10/30 Trip



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Been a few days, but things couldn't have gone much better considering it was just our 3rd trip to the rigs. Left OBA @ 11pm and pulled up to Ram @ 2am. One other boat on site seemed to be doing well, but we weren't initially. Finally figured out what she meant by "go deeper" & things started paying off. In all, 3 guys got their first blackfin over the rail. Yes, I know most consider them bait, but they sure don't taste like a cigar minnow. 1 of our guys had a trifecta of firsts, as he landed his first BFT, YFT, and Wahoo on a single trip. I'm sure many would scoff at our haul, but it was an epic trip for us. In all, we brought home 10 BFT, 1 YFT at 30 lbs, and 1 Hoo at 69 lbs. Lost countless others to Flipper and Jaws. Can't wait to go back and try it again.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip! Congrats on the firsts and nice Hoo!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

all good eats.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

What s beautiful wahoo! Great job


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Very nice mess of good eats!


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice hoo what did you catch that on?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

nice. 
Whyme


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice catch any day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks guys! We actually caught the wahoo on the chunk. Trolled for a few hours hoping for a hookup with no bite. Stopped on the way back in to check a new spot and he was there waiting on us. Started chunking and we were hooked up with him about 10 minutes later. Not the way we were hoping to catch our first hoo, but sure couldn't throw him back.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Lucky catch on the chunk, guessing that you used mono. 

Better to be lucky than good right? Lol

Nice catch!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice work! That looks like all my first few trips too. Hang in there and you'll keep figuring them out! There isn't any secret sauce, but you'll always learn every trip.


----------

